# Purigen seachem



## justajoey (Aug 17, 2012)

Does this replace carbon or do i need to use carbon also?

also in what order should i use this in my filter
like 
sponge
bio rings
carbon 
then what? purigen?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

What filter are you using? Some filters push water from top to bottom, others do it bottom to top. This will of course determine in what order to place media in your filter.

I would definitely choose Purigen over carbon, however neither are NEEDED.


----------



## Pablo B. (Aug 3, 2012)

On my Fluval 205 canister filter I have put my Purigen in the middle tray behind all of the sponges the water has to get through first to even get to that point. I have a Chemipure 10oz. bag in the first tray, as said.....the purigen on the second tray.....then some matrix I believe atop the stack if I remember correctly as I had some left over so I put it in that tray. This is the only real "chemical" filter I have in my system.


----------



## justajoey (Aug 17, 2012)

fluval 406 water comes up from bottom sorry forgot to mention

im having problems with high nitrates 40

and border line .25 ammonia

*** been doin 50% pwc every 3 days to battle this

i just switched to the fluval 4 days ago from a crappy p350 bio wheel which is why im having these problems in the first place

but this filter is helping, should i be using 1:sponge2:rings3:carbon:4 purgen???


----------



## metricliman (Sep 3, 2012)

If you have ammonia, you aren't cycled. You need to do daily water changes.


----------



## mrbeadheadful (Oct 24, 2012)

Im running a 100g bag of purigen in my 20 gallon tank.... I'm running it in a hob filter. I don't know if it works, but my water is very clean.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

If you just switched filters and did not seed the new filter, you are most likely going through a mini-cycle. I would up your water changes even more if possible, 25-30% daily until your filter establishes itself.

As for the order of your media, you are correct. However, I would ditch the carbon and fill the 3rd tray with more bio media and then use the 4th tray for Purigen.


----------



## justajoey (Aug 17, 2012)

I still have the biowheel running in another tank.

should i throw it back on?

im doing 50% pwc every 3 days becasue i didnt want to swing the parameters to much.

should i daily?


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

Temporarily putting the established bio-wheel back on the tank while the other filter is establishing definitely wouldn't hurt.

What water parameters are you worried about swinging? Are you using any kind of buffers or anything to alter your tap water's chemistry? If not, daily water changes shouldn't be a concern however I would cut it back to 25-30% (not 50) a day and monitor your ammonia and nitrites closely.


----------

